# more ideas to fancy up tshirts



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

I changed the sleeves of simple t-shirts & made them unique, and as a bonus, I have the desired length sleeves. For some reasons they tend to make the sleeves too short for the shape of my arms...
These are not new anymore, but I changed the sleeves when they were new.

Maybe some of you remember the lace edging I crochet to a t-shirt and I posted the picts... Then I was asked to show more of my "touches" on t-shirts.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I really like those.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I really like those.


Thank you.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

What a great idea.... they are lovely.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Would you make two for me?

I think these are great!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Bobbie K said:


> Would you make two for me?


T-shirts are store bought, only the sleeves are changed.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> What a great idea.... they are lovely.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh you are so wonderful, just what I needed the go a head to do this to so many of mine, Thank you :-D


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the T-shirts and the contrast, just kidding anyway!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Angela c said:


> Oh you are so wonderful, just what I needed the go a head to do this to so many of mine, Thank you :-D


Thank you Angela! And I am glad I gave you an idea.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Great idea and excellent workmanship??? workwomanship??? workpersonship??? Oh well, you know what I mean.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Bobbie K said:


> I have the T-shirts and the contrast, just kidding anyway!


Bobbie, if you have a sewing machine, and you know how to sew, you can do it by yourself. It is not that I would not want to do it for you, but I am not a great sewer ( I hope this is the right word), I never took one minute of sewing classes...I just have the sense of HOW TO ( cut the fabric, and to sew it)... If I ruin something which is mine, that's my bad ( it did not happened ever, just saying!), if I ruin somebody else belonging, I would feel miserable. 
With the money you would pay to the post office to send the package to me and back, you can buy 2 new t-shirts, least my kind of t-shirts. They were around $ 5-7(?) a piece about 1 year ago.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; absolutely brilliant & thanks for showing us &#128077;


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> Great idea and excellent workmanship??? workwomanship??? workpersonship??? Oh well, you know what I mean.


Thank you,mattie cat! Which ever version you choose, it is JUST perfect with me. I appreciate your kindness!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

st1tch said:


> 👏👏👏 absolutely brilliant & thanks for showing us 👍


You are welcome ! Glad to know I was useful!Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Love your idea, thanks for sharing...Gonna have to drag out the old Elna!


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Really nice.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Smart idea. They look very nice.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

annacovasa said:


> I changed the sleeves of simple t-shirts & made them unique, and as a bonus, I have the desired length sleeves. For some reasons they tend to make the sleeves too short for the shape of my arms...
> These are not new anymore, but I changed the sleeves when they were new.
> 
> Maybe some of you remember the lace edging I crochet to a t-shirt and I posted the picts... Then I was asked to show more of my "touches" on t-shirts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> Love your idea, thanks for sharing...Gonna have to drag out the old Elna!


You do that, Tootsie!
And you welcome!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Nona60 said:


> Really nice.


Thank you Nona. Amost all my t-shirts are modified.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Lovely. :thumbup:


Thank you Maneast.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Sine said:


> Great idea. Thank you for sharing.


You welcome Sine.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Smart idea. They look very nice.


Thank you very much!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the thumbups! 



gr8knitwit2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Love your idea and your Tees. I like the longer short sleeves also; I like them to go to the elbow.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

That's a very clever idea. They look great!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

pfoley said:


> Love your idea and your Tees. I like the longer short sleeves also; I like them to go to the elbow.


Thank you pfoley. You know, they can be made even longer than these.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

kponsw said:


> That's a very clever idea. They look great!


Thank you very much, Diane!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

You have so much creativity, I am amazed. Beautiful job on the t-shirts.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

What a clever idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lynnb1949 (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty. Could u repost picture of crochet edges to T- shirts


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> You have so much creativity, I am amazed. Beautiful job on the t-shirts.


Thank you, lil rayma!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Lynnb1949 said:


> Pretty. Could u repost picture of crochet edges to T- shirts


Thank you very much! 
Here are the requested picts.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love how you add to a nice shirt and make it just what you want. Great sewing and ideas.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I love how you add to a nice shirt and make it just what you want. Great sewing and ideas.


Thank you Cdambro! It is true, I like pretty things, so when I buy an inexpensive t- shirt, I choose a nice color/ shape, having in my mind the potential it has. After my touch of love, I am sure, I have an unique item.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Must agree with you - women's Ts have too short a sleeve IMHO. So I just go for the men's Ts; the sleeves are longer. But crocheting a decorative stitch around the neckline and sleeves sounds like a marvelous idea!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

For small girls, I cut off the t-shirt, then add a skirt, using the cut off material to make pockets on the skirt.The only problem I have is finding plain t-shirts.Sometimes, I use some of the off-cuts to make an applique, to cover up a small logo, on the front of the shirt.


annacovasa said:


> I changed the sleeves of simple t-shirts & made them unique, and as a bonus, I have the desired length sleeves. For some reasons they tend to make the sleeves too short for the shape of my arms...
> These are not new anymore, but I changed the sleeves when they were new.
> 
> Maybe some of you remember the lace edging I crochet to a t-shirt and I posted the picts... Then I was asked to show more of my "touches" on t-shirts.


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for showing your inspiring work and ideas. Nicely done!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Do you use knit fabric to make the replacement sleeves and where do you get it? Or do you use regular woven cotton? I make jackets and vests with pockets from regular sweatshirts - I have several in different colors. They are so comfortable and I wear them when it's cool or go in air-conditioned store and restaurants.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> What a clever idea. Thanks for sharing.


You welcome, Windbeam. And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

JCF said:


> Must agree with you - women's Ts have too short a sleeve IMHO. So I just go for the men's Ts; the sleeves are longer. But crocheting a decorative stitch around the neckline and sleeves sounds like a marvelous idea!


The shorter sleeves go well with young ladies, slim arms, but in my case, I am not spring chicken anymore and the sleeves end exactly at the point of my arm where I have the largest..."muscle"( note: I am kind with myself LOL), which will make to look even larger then it is. Just 1-2 inch of longer sleeves solves the problem!

Adding some lace, makes an inexpensive t-shirt to look classy/ expensive!

Thanks for complimenting my ideas.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

to-cath said:


> For small girls, I cut off the t-shirt, then add a skirt, using the cut off material to make pockets on the skirt.The only problem I have is finding plain t-shirts.Sometimes, I use some of the off-cuts to make an applique, to cover up a small logo, on the front of the shirt.


Very creative ideas! I am sure, looks priceless!

I also crochet skirts in the addition to the full length of a longer t-shirts, for my daughter, and looks very well. Or add fabric to make dress. No pictures thou.

Maybe you have Walmart in Canada, there you can buy plain t-shirts. Or at Michaels ( if you have), the t-shirts which are made for paint work on them. A friend of mine mentioned yesterday about those t-shirt at Michaels.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

EsaEinai said:


> Thank you for showing your inspiring work and ideas. Nicely done!


You are welcome Esa, and thank you for the compliments.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Betsy's World said:


> Do you use knit fabric to make the replacement sleeves and where do you get it? Or do you use regular woven cotton? I make jackets and vests with pockets from regular sweatshirts - I have several in different colors. They are so comfortable and I wear them when it's cool or go in air-conditioned store and restaurants.


Dear Betsy, all these fabrics are some leftovers from a friend of mine, or from my mother in law, purchased God knows when. They are Cotton, this is all I can tell,-the same kind of material as the t-shirts. I can not give you technical info, because I am not educated neither in knitting, crochet, neither in sewing. I just have creative ideas, and courage to cut, sew, play with sewing machine, needles, crochet hooks ( you can check out my knitting/ crochet, I have some here on KP). EVERYTHING, I mean EVERYTHING I make it is pure blessing from above, I never took 1 minute of classes neither in sewing, neither in knitting , neither crochet, neither in...English Language!...
I know less about materials- especially here in USA, but I am able to use what I have on my hand. With these sleeves, you have to be careful to not stretch out when you sew the sleeve into the body of the t-shirt. Otherwise they do not stretch, these were made last summer, in August. Since then, they were machine washed many-many times.

Congratulations on your work, that is creativity too and as I see, you are educated in fabrics... I cut up also sweatshirts and put long zippers, converting them in jackets.

EDIT: Let me add, that the sleeves does not have to be the same fabric as the t-shirts, you can add any kind of fabric. I have one t-shirt, it is old, I use it ONLY when I do the general cleaning of the house, when I use bleach. The sleeves are some synthetic fabric. Let me take a picture and show it to you.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Great idea...will have to try this. 
My grandchildren say I have bat wings on my upper arms with all the loose skin after a 140lb weight loss and like you, I feel t-shirt sleeves are way too short


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Tove said:


> Great idea...will have to try this.
> My grandchildren say I have bat wings on my upper arms with all the loose skin after a 140lb weight loss and like you, I feel t-shirt sleeves are way too short


Glad you like my idea, give a try, you will enjoy having the kind of sleeves are comfortable to you. 
Now, pretty please tell me how on the Earth did you lose 140 lb? (What did you do?) I would be happy to lose 40, to be honest, even 20 would be good. I work out daily, watch what I eat, but age=menopause+ lazy thyroid, made me to gain. 
Thank you!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for the good ideas I can't stand the shorter sleeves on me I have bat wings also. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Your tshirt makeovers are adoreable, thank you for sharing your ideas.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Thank you for the good ideas I can't stand the shorter sleeves on me I have bat wings also. Keep the ideas coming.


You welcome. Glad you like my ideas. 
The bat wings are NOT mine, those belong to Ms Tove do to a great weight loss. My arms are muscular due to lifting a lot my paralyzed husband. Then I developed muscles and never went away. Now that I gained some extra lb, the muscles are even more obvious ( I work out too) and the too short sleeves are ending exactly where make my muscles to be more obvious...


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

janie48 said:


> Your tshirt makeovers are adoreable, thank you for sharing your ideas.


Thank you and it is my pleasure to share!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a brilliant idea Anna! l think l'll have a go! thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> This is a brilliant idea Anna! l think l'll have a go! thanks for the inspiration!


You are welcome, and thank you for your compliment. On page 3 and 4 ( here) I have some pictures too, maybe you want to see them. I also have other pictures here on KP with my some of my knitted/ crochet items. It is just a minuscule fraction of what I made in my life...
As I already stated on KP, my hands are really blessed by God.

You are very talented, I am sure your t-shirts will be even prettier than mine.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Annacovasa: You remind me of people who play musical instruments by ear - do not need to read notes. I have had many sewing lessons over the years and yet are not as creative as you are. You are blessed!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Betsy's World said:


> Annacovasa: You remind me of people who play musical instruments by ear - do not need to read notes. I have had many sewing lessons over the years and yet are not as creative as you are. You are blessed!


Thank you Betsy's World! I agree with you that I am blessed, but want to tell you that in my country, all the women my age and older, know how to knit/ crochet without using patterns. If you live in a poor country, the necessity teaches you how to become creative. Things changed in my country of origin as well, the younger women are less creative, simply because they can buy things ready made.

My father was a great musician, both violin and harmonica, he never took music/ instrument classes, never read notes,but what he was doing was ART!
He was also making whole carriages. Without using a compass, he was able to divide the wheel with precision to set in the 12 spokes.
My mom was a dress maker. All my 5 sisters can sew better than me, and all know how to knit and crochet, but only for me the k&c is really a passion. After the communism fail and they could buy ready made items in stores, they stopped k&c. Not me. I &c now more than ever, especially since I am in USA, where I have such of variety of yarns.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Clever idea. Great job.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

grma16 said:


> Clever idea. Great job.


Thank you!


----------

